# Rocky Mountain Goat mount is finally home!



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I couldn't be happier with my mount, form, and base. I was lucky enough to draw the once in a lifetime resident Oregon Rocky Mountain Goat in 2015. Taxidermist did a phenomenal job. My daughter Lilly with Billy.
Bob


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That is cool!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great Bob! That is a great looking coat on your goat.-----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man that was quick!! Looks good Bob.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Amazing looking mount!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Beautiful

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I may of missed it but do you have any of the pictures during the hunt? 

But besides that congrats to the hunter, it looks great.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So nice!

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking mount!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

looks awesome.


----------

